

Stop Checking Email So Often - namlede
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/opinion/sunday/stop-checking-email-so-often.html

======
donmcc
"Indeed, although the participants in our study sent and received roughly the
same number of emails during both weeks, they reported doing so in
approximately 20 percent less time during the week when they checked their
email less frequently."

